# Kelly Blue Book Review of Model 3



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Electrek - yesterday: Tesla Model 3 tops resale value ranking, report says


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

From the article....KBB predicting Model 3 will retain 69.3% over 36-months and 48.7% over 60-months...not bad at all! 

MUCH higher that Model X


----------

